

Show HN: Who's Hiring? An app for easily searching the monthly thread - lilactown
http://projects.willacton.com/whoishiring/

======
lilactown
Inspired by [http://hnhiring.me](http://hnhiring.me), I decided to take a day
and create a project using HN's Firebase API. I also used it as an exercise in
applying Google's Material design UX.

The app can query all available data dating back to 2011, and is live updated
while a thread is going.

In the search input, you can type in a regular expression to narrow your
results. e.g.: javascript|ruby

Or, getting more advanced:

    
    
      (?=.*javascript)(?=.*remote|portland)
    

Source code can be found here:
[https://github.com/Lokeh/whoishiring](https://github.com/Lokeh/whoishiring)

Currently I'm trying to decide on a good solution for showing the search input
on phones and smaller screens.

Let me know what you think!

------
DrScump
Am I the only one who finds this kind of interface obnoxious? You have to keep
manually triggering the page expansion (rather than multiple pages or
automatic expansion) and then when you hit a random point (clicking More after
the Relato listing), it recompresses back to the original page without
explanation.

~~~
dang
> obnoxious

Please don't be harsh when responding to someone's work that they've shared.
You have a substantive point, but I'm sure you could express it more
neutrally. That would be valuable; it doesn't seem fair for the only comment
on a Show HN to be a dismissive one.

